# Lume Shots



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Just shot some lume shots, since I've never done those  It's funny how camera sees lume, since for my eyes in the dark the Citizen is the brightest of three and in shots it looks like J. Springs is the brightest.

Citizen:










Invicta:










J. Springs:


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Do you wanna put this on the thread from yesterday about lume shots?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

How did I miss that kind of thread?  Still didn't find it thou (I must be going blind from all those flashes, darkness and bright lume burning my eyes throu the camera) 

EDIT: Found it


----------

